# iso: used stuff



## striker (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a dog pfd to sell. Its an XL and in new condition.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

striker said:


> I have a dog pfd to sell. Its an XL and in new condition.


pm sent


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

I have two rafting helmets (Shred ready) in good condition that I could swap ya


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

take this to the gear swap


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry, didnt see that stuff on the left (classified adds) before i posted this.


----------

